# EGCG / Green Tea Extract - does it make you tired?



## Mudge (Apr 28, 2014)

I just started using EGCG to the tune of about 1.1g per day a few days ago. Starting yesterday I have been unexplainably tired, not as much sleepy tired as a feeling of mild exhaustion. Has this happened to anyone else?

I'm going to drop it until this feeling goes away to see if it is truly related or not, and then see how things go when I start it up again.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 28, 2014)

Green tea extract never did anything for me, good or bad. I would bet it's something else making you tired.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 28, 2014)

Feeling better already, but you could be correct. I have never had mystery exhaustion that I can recall - so it seemed to be a strong coincidence. We'll give it some time off, and then go back on and see what happens.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 28, 2014)

Did you just start cutting, extra work, etc... Anything out of the ordinary in your normal routine?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2014)

The only recent change in diet/training/life is the addition of the EGCG. I can't recall ever having that prolonged, feeling of exhaustion before without there being some obvious reason. I'm still off it and will probably wait until tomorrow to try and ramp it up again.

There are conflicting studies on what dosage works best, some studies show inflammation but increased fat loss at high doses, others show that higher doses cause a stall in fat loss. Definitely a bit disappointed that there is not a more clear-cut set of protocols to follow.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 29, 2014)

Pretty strange reaction... Maybe try changing brands if it happens again. Who knows maybe it's contaminated.


----------

